
Today is the 25th anniversary of the release of Windows NT - LeoPanthera
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_NT
======
LeoPanthera
Stewart Cheifet looks at Windows NT for the Computer Chronicles, in 1993:
[https://youtu.be/cHkdQ5CG0PY](https://youtu.be/cHkdQ5CG0PY)

